# Jet Sink!!



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ever seen one ???


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

looks like a miniture whirlpool or hot tub....

I guess it could be used for a hot tub for babies


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

its for rich people to wash there expensive underwear,

there maids/butlers use it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> its for rich people to wash there expensive underwear,
> 
> there maids/butlers use it


or their dog


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I would guess it's either a working scale model or a massaging foot sink.....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

greenscoutII said:


> I would guess it's either a working scale model or a massaging foot sink.....


 
no, its really for clothing, fine silk underwear, ect


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

So, you installing it in your home?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> So, you installing it in your home?


 
nope its for sale, make me an offer


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Choctaw said:


> So, you installing it in your home?


His maid needs a break from all the scubing....and his delicate undies needs special attention to details this is the way green likes it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> nope its for sale, make me an offer


 
I would, but I don't wear underwear.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> nope its for sale, make me an offer


i would make you an offer ... all I need to know does it remove skid marks?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

So GreenPlum wears fine silk underwear  OH MY :blink:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> So GreenPlum wears fine silk underwear  OH MY :blink:


 
want me to post some pic of that?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> So GreenPlum wears fine silk underwear  OH MY :blink:


I think he finally broke down and bought a clothes washer


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

I've only installed one of those - about two years ago. I remember getting the specs and thinking WTF? What will they think of next?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

First time seeing something like that. 

Hot tub for your feet.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ive put like 3 in. And each time after the designer picked it they never gave the cut sheet to the cabinet people and I go to install it and the pump hits the side of the cabinet and after they cut a huge hole in the side, it then goes into the bank of drawers next to it and screws them up too.


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

Does that thing have a built in lift pump too? that would be awesome


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Does it have an option for mood lights??


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My underwear aint worth washin after I get done (Never trust a fart after 50!)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmm...

I wonder if it would be any good for washing smaller car parts....

The ones that always seem to fall out of the hot tank basket....


----------

